# Meinung/Erfahrung mit dem ASUS MG278Q



## xPR1M3 (21. Januar 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen 27" 1440p 144hz Monitor und ich hab mich schon recht genau umgeschaut und informiert. Ich bin kein Hardcore Gamer mehr und deshalb will ich jetzt auch nicht zu viel Geld in den Monitor stecken, also hab ich mich mal auf Geizhals begeben und ein bisschen gefiltert. Ich bin auf folgendes Modell gestoßen, dass relativ genau meinen Ansprüchen entspricht: ASUS MG278Q ab €' '399 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal nach euren Meinungen oder vielleicht sogar auch Erfahrungen mit diesem Modell fragen. Die Reviews die ich im Netz dazu gefunden habe, sind eigentlich alle soweit positiv ausgefallen.

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine RTX 2070 und da dieser Monitor sogar auf NVIDIA's G Sync Compatible Liste steht, wäre das ein zusätzlicher Pluspunkt.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus ganz herzlich für eure Antworten.


Grüße
xPR1M3


----------



## Turo1984 (21. Januar 2019)

Zum Monitor selbst kann ich Dir nichts sagen.

Du kannst Dir halt die üblichen Gedanken machen - welchen Monitor hast Du denn grade? Ist es ein TN Panel?

Bist Du mit den Farben vom TN Panel zufrieden? Möchtest Du doch lieber ein farbintensiveres Bild dank VA Panel, oder zockst Du viele Shooter und bist empfindlich was Schlierenbildung angeht? IPS Panels gäbe es da auch noch. Bis 400,-€ in 27" gäbe es schon einiges an Auswahl.

Schau mal hier gibts ein Test zum Monitor:
Review: Asus MG278Q FreeSync Monitor - Monitors - HEXUS.net

Und hier ein Erfahrungsbeitrag aus unserem Forum, einige Nutzer haben den Monitor und berichten:
Asus MG278Q zu empfehlen?


----------



## 0ssi (21. Januar 2019)

IPS ist sogar noch farbintensiver als VA aber dafür hat VA den höheren Kontrast und besseres Schwarzwert. Der Asus TN scheint aber leicht überteuert weil für das Geld bekommt man einen Acer VG270UP mit IPS.
Wenn VA dann vielleicht den MSI Optix MAG27CQ für 349€ bei Otto. Wichtig wäre natürlich noch zu wissen welcher davon einwandfrei mit Sync funktioniert, es sei denn Bildrisse bei Bewegung (Tearing) sind egal.


----------



## xPR1M3 (22. Januar 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir halt die üblichen Gedanken machen - welchen Monitor hast Du denn grade? Ist es ein TN Panel?


Das ist mein aktueller Monitor: Acer G6 G246HYLbid | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU



Turo1984 schrieb:


> Bist Du mit den Farben vom TN Panel zufrieden? Möchtest Du doch lieber ein farbintensiveres Bild dank VA Panel, oder zockst Du viele Shooter und bist empfindlich was Schlierenbildung angeht? IPS Panels gäbe es da auch noch. Bis 400,-€ in 27" gäbe es schon einiges an Auswahl.


Grundsätzlich zocke ich schon einige Shooter, daher wär Reaktionszeit gar nicht so schlecht. Klar bessere Farben sind immer gut, aber da liegt jetzt nicht meine Priorität. Da mein aktueller Monitor ja ein IPS ist, hab ich auch gar kein Bild davon, wie die Farben bei einem TN sind. Da muss ich vielleicht auch mal beim Media Markt vorbeischauen, um es mir dort live anzuschauen. Wobei TN Panels ja auch überall unterschiedlich aussehen. In den meisten Testberichten wird das TN Panel von dem ASUS MG278Q auch als außergewöhnlich gut bezeichnet.



Turo1984 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier gibts ein Test zum Monitor:
> Review: Asus MG278Q FreeSync Monitor - Monitors - HEXUS.net


Dieser Testbericht fällt ja auch positiv aus...



Turo1984 schrieb:


> Und hier ein Erfahrungsbeitrag aus unserem Forum, einige Nutzer haben den Monitor und berichten:
> Asus MG278Q zu empfehlen?


Den Erfahrungsbeitrag hab ich auch schon gefunden und aufgesaugt.



0ssi schrieb:


> IPS ist sogar noch farbintensiver als VA aber dafür hat VA den höheren Kontrast und besseres Schwarzwert. Der Asus TN scheint aber leicht überteuert weil für das Geld bekommt man einen Acer VG270UP mit IPS.
> Wenn VA dann vielleicht den MSI Optix MAG27CQ für 349€ bei Otto. Wichtig wäre natürlich noch zu wissen welcher davon einwandfrei mit Sync funktioniert, es sei denn Bildrisse bei Bewegung (Tearing) sind egal.


Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich auch viel Wert auf die Ergonomie eines Monitor lege, deshalb fallen die beiden vorgeschlagenen Monitore eher weg. Die letzten Jahre bin ich auch mit Tearing klar gekommen, aber wenn sich's vermeiden lässt dann bin ich auf jeden Fall für eine funktionierende Adaptive Sync Technologie!



Falls ihr noch gute Alternativen habt, dann immer her damit!


----------



## xPR1M3 (29. Januar 2019)

Was ist eigentlich wenn ich bespielsweise einen 144hz Monitor habe aber mit meiner Grafikkarte maximal 100 fps in einem Game erzeugen kann? Also wenn ich sozusagen die 144hz nicht mit 144fps füllen kann?
Versteht ihr meine Frage?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2019)

Mit/ohne Vsync/Freesync?


----------



## xPR1M3 (29. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit/ohne Vsync/Freesync?


Mit Freesync.

Noch 'ne andere Frage: Für die integrierten Lautsprecher braucht man keine zusätzlichen Treiber oder?

Edit: Ich hab mich noch für keinen Monitor entschieden - sind nur generelle Fragen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2019)

Nein, den solltest mit dem Grafikkartentreiber mitinstalliert haben.

Kurze Erklärung :
Der Monitor passt die Frequenz an. 
Lange Erklärung brauchst du glaube ich nicht, oder?


----------



## xPR1M3 (29. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, den solltest mit dem Grafikkartentreiber mitinstalliert haben.


Ok, passt!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kurze Erklärung :
> Der Monitor passt die Frequenz an.
> Lange Erklärung brauchst du glaube ich nicht, oder?


Ah, ja klar - macht Sinn!


----------



## xPR1M3 (30. Januar 2019)

Was sagt ihr zu dem Monitor? Definitiv die besser Wahl statt dem ASUS MG278Q oder?

Grad bei notebooksbilliger für nur 428€ (Rabatt schon abgezogen):
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz - 69 cm (27 Zoll), LED, NVidia G-Sync, 165Hz, WQHD, Höhenverstellung, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## takan (30. Januar 2019)

ich hab den 279q von asus, besser als mein alter ips von lg, naja war auch doppelt so teuer. 
er hat (leider?) nur freesync, aber ich find ich gut.


----------



## xPR1M3 (31. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab mir gestern tatsächlich den Acer Predator XB271HUA bestellt, weil das dann doch ein echt gutes Angebot war. Hab eben nochmal rein geschaut und er ist auch schon ausverkauft - Glück gehabt 

Jetzt mal die Lieferung abwarten...


----------



## xPR1M3 (5. Februar 2019)

Soo... der Monitor ist jetzt seit drei Tagen da und ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Was ich euch noch als Tipp mitgeben kann ist, dass ihr beim Kauf eines 27" Monitors mit TN Panel tatsächlich auf die Entfernung zwischen Augen und Monitor achten solltet. Wenn ich den neuen Monitor genau auf den Punkt gestellt habe, wo auch mein alter stand, hab ich Probleme mit den Blickwinkeln bekommen. Da ich auf meinem Schreibtisch noch ein bisschen Luft nach hinten hatte, konnte ich das Problem aber recht leicht beheben.

Jetzt hab ich noch zwei Fragen:

1. Um G-Sync richtig nutzen zu wollen muss man ja in den Games einen Limiter auf 144fps setzen. Jetzt meinte ein Kumpel das es besser wäre den Limiter auf 142 bzw. 143 FPS zu setzen, aber er konnte mir nicht erklären warum... Wisst ihr warum? Oder stimmt das gar nicht?

2. Ich hab die Möglichkeit meinen Monitor auf 165hz zu "übertakten". Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? Oder ist es besser den Monitor mit den nativen 144hz zu betreiben?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. Februar 2019)

1. Weil du bei genau 144 Fps Vsync-bedingten Input Lag erhältst oder ohne Vsync eben Tearing. Kein Limiter funktioniert perfekt, daher einige Fps drunter setzen.

1. Nimm 165 Hz, sollte genau so gut problemlos funktionieren. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, hier nicht zu übertakten. Hier gilt dasselbe fürs Fps-Limit.


----------



## xPR1M3 (6. Februar 2019)

Gecheckt! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

